# Toronto Reptile expo!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys! I thought i would show you our reptile expo we have here! 
I can only post a few photos at a time so please bare with me :3
That girl with the funny a face is my sister.. 








Austrailian water dragon.. (maybe)
















Awesome Cresty baby...
















Just...some of the insects at the show..
They had hissing cocaroches too!  (wasnt alllowed to get one....>.>)








My brother..... :laff:









My bf! Bob! :wub:








Andrew!!








More to come!


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Did ya get any frog pictures?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mhmmm i did ! 

I'll try to get those photos up... Funny enough i didnt see any darts there... But you know how easy it is to miss them.

More!!!








Dumbo ratty...








The rare and shy brother..








Snakehead!
























Russians! ( i think)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

*Hey guys! I thought i would show you our reptile expo we have here! 
I can only post a few photos at a time so please bare with me :3
That girl with the funny a face is my sister.. *
I thought she was cute...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

She is a cutie ^^


----------

